# Buck Off



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Does any one do a soap that works on that fabulous waxy perfume that our big bubbas are working on now?
I finally resorted to Thieves with clove oil to get it toned down a bit but still getting a whiff now and then.
Lee


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

I know we use Fast Orange cleaner that is made for mechanics to remove grease from their hands, Maybe it is the orange scent?

Karla


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have made a Dragons Blood resin soap that takes the stink off us but only tones the guys down. They can keep their scent to themselves! And I'll use my N-odor bar. Tammy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I love Tammy's no-odor bar! I use a loofah foot scrubbie, Tammy's soap is too nice to be relegated to the barn! It's at my kitchen sink! Vicki


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I make one.. sell it as a hunters soap also. And a fisherman soap.

Made with Anise EO.. works great. 

Do a search.. fisherman soap to remove fish odor. 

Works on the yuck my buck chucks.. lol


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

I made a bar that had coffee grounds in it. took the stink right off me. not sure how it would work on him. 

jodi


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

We make/use coffee soap too for getting rid of odors on our skin.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Coffee is a natural de-odorizer, really like it in a mocha bar And is FAR cheaper than Dragons Blood resin. I am going to play around with parsley. It is taken to "relieve a person from funk". In other words it takes care of bad BO. It has been used around here and I grow it all the time so this will be my next experiment...when I can get to it. Tammy


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

I also make a coffee bar with orange EO in it.. Takes the stink right off, any stink too...
Barb


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Those using orange/citrus EO's shoulsd remember about the photosensitivity that it can cause when out in the sun. I have noticed that the more orange/citrus EO's used in batches has even caused me some sensitivity so I try to only use a minimum amount. Ginger is also another one. Tammy


----------

